# How much Fluval Stratum for 29g Tall?



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

Shrimp tank?
IMO it doesn't really matter how many inch to us.
1 inch is enougj, enough to match to the black trim.

I use 3 bag of 5lb blue sand in a 20L gave me 2-3 inch.
A 29g isn't differ from a 20L, the W and L is the same. 

16 and 8 lb should be over 3inch.


----------



## FinalJenemba (Dec 2, 2011)

I went ahead and ordered the 16 and the 8, I can always save the 8 for other projects if I don't need it. I do hope i get 3+ out of it. I've tried a heavy planted with 2" before and it wasn't enough, root heavy plants like swords and cryps needed more.


----------



## BS87 (Apr 9, 2012)

Do post and let us know how much you get out of it!


----------

